# Orange Crush Glass plate marked 1947 Roanoke VA



## pmeade (Jul 17, 2016)

My husband and I just bought a Glass plate for printing bottle caps from an antique store in NC.  It has 8 rows with 9 bottle caps on each row.  It's marked 1947 Roanoke Va.  I can not find any information on this piece.  Can someone help me with this?  

Thanks


----------



## botlguy (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm really not sure what you have from that description, a picture would help immensely. It sounds interesting.
Jim


----------



## pmeade (Jul 18, 2016)

*Picture of Orange Crush*

I've attached the pictures.  My husband made a box for the plate.I hope this helps.Thanks





botlguy said:


> I'm really not sure what you have from that description, a picture would help immensely. It sounds interesting.Jim


----------



## backtothebrickz (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice .never seen one of them before

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RWHodgkin (Aug 12, 2016)

I know nothing about the plate etc. but I do know I like what your husband has done to display this. Well done for a unique conversation piece.


----------

